# What to do with all of my SS hooks?



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

I keep a lot of back up hooks and terminal tackle just like 80% of the people on here. I have a bunch of SS Owner circle and J hooks, what can I use them for offshore once the new rules kick in? Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

EBAY


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll be honest, I dump my hooks out of the bag once I get them home...I don't know which are SS and which aren't. How do I tell?


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

Use a magnet. SS hooks are non-magnetic.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Ok dumb guy here ...but what new rules are we talking about ? Have stainless hooks been banned?? :banghead


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

This is for you how2fish

http://myfwc.com/marine/GearRules/index.htm


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

lobstermanThanks I was in the dark here..I don't get offshore often but when I do at least I'll be prepared ! Thanks again!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I cut the tips off of mine hung them from a decoration next to the door and hang my keyson them.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Good idea on the hooks for keys, I was thinking of maybe welding them all together like a miniature artificial reef as a decoration piece for the garage! HAHA


----------

